# Greetings From The Fire



## FRNDLYFIRE MUSIC (Mar 17, 2006)

HELLO ALL! NIHEIM IS HERE! 
I'm new to the forum and I just launched my website. Just trying to humble myself into this wonderful world of composing and I know that networking is power. So with that said, I cant wiat to get to know you all and hear from you too.


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to VI, Niheim!


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 17, 2006)

"Networking is power," eh? Well, here's how it works: all new guys are expected to post names and phone numbers of all good potential clients here. No, wait. Don't post them here, just email them directly to me. I'll check them out to see if it's really the kind of gig you'd want.

I know this sounds like a bad deal, but it's just that way for a couple years. Then YOU get to start receiving good contacts from other new members. Sort of like a pyramid scheme. Yeah, that's the ticket! :mrgreen: 

- Mike Greene


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 17, 2006)

Greetings - what Mike said with one tweak - send the email to me instead  By the way, welcome to VI!


----------



## Jackull (Mar 18, 2006)

a fiery greeting

[schild=17 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]to the fire[/schild]

welcome & hope you get lots of info in here

jackULL


----------

